# CAFD file for HU_ENTRYNAV disappeared / iDrive dead after unsuccessful coding



## NoJ (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I just tried to change FDL Code ONLINE_SERVICES in HU_ENTRYNAV from nicht_aktiv => aktiv, which failed.

After disconnecting esys, my idrive was dead [i.e. frozen] and the CAFD for HU_ENTRYNAV [CAFD_00000DED_003_012_025] cannot be retrieved by esys [see attached screenshot].

Pressing mute and eject resetted my idrive, which seems to be back to factory settings, i.e. no navigation, phone, connecteddrive etc. available. The CAFD is still nowhere to be found in esys, though.

This is happening with a 2014/09 M135i F20.

An .ncd has been written to C:\Data\CAF for the file in question and log files are there is well [in case this helps].

Thanking you already for any kind of advise on how to restore the CAFD and, if possible, my earlier settings.

Cheers
NoJ


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

To Restore an NCD:
Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Right-Click CAFD File => Select New FDL => Navigate to C:\ESysData\CAF and select matching .NCD file (with saved FDL settings) => Left-Click on Inserted CAFD => Select FDL Code.

However, if the ECU was reset back to original factory FA because it was flashed with new firmware (dealer programming), and now has a newer CAFD version, I would not try and inject Net Coding Data (.ncd) from older CAFD into it.

I would just inject new cafd and VO code it:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from above => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

However, you will have to reapply all your fdl coding again.
Good luck.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HU_ENTRYNAV is missing its CAFD. So, Restore .NCD will not work, as ECU has no CAFD to accept the restored Data. He must Inject new CAFD into ECU and VO Code it.


----------



## NoJ (Jan 1, 2016)

Injecting the CAFD worked perfectly, thanks a bunch @TMD29 and @shawnsheridan!


----------



## wallacel (Nov 2, 2016)

In the middle of coding the nu_entrynav the idrive turns off and failed (probably i code too long), now when i connect again under the ecu i cannot see the entire entry nu_entrynav, my idrive is completely dead. I can see a copy of cafd saved in my c drive, but i cant inject it like the previous post. Pls help.

Mine was 2016 f46


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wallacel said:


> In the middle of coding the nu_entrynav the idrive turns off and failed (probably i code too long), now when i connect again under the ecu i cannot see the entire entry nu_entrynav, my idrive is completely dead. I can see a copy of cafd saved in my c drive, but i cant inject it like the previous post. Pls help.
> 
> Mine was 2016 f46


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## wallacel (Nov 2, 2016)

Shawn you are the hero, like u said the missing entry comes back after sitting overnight. This time i surely code while the engine is running. Thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wallacel said:


> Shawn you are the hero, like u said the missing entry comes back after sitting overnight. This time i surely code while the engine is running. Thanks again


:thumbup:


----------



## b16juv (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot!


----------

